# My little story about hazard awareness



## Eisregen (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello,

today i want to show you how fast a situation can switch in a hazardous situation and how awareness is important for saving your life.

My girlfriend and i were in a big shopping mall. It was a nice sunny day and there were many people there. We enjoyed the good time and had fun.
Suddently i take notice of some employees hastily run trough the mall. Nothing special but i became an unwell feeling. My Girlfriend was smiling to me because my paranoia and i shut my mouth. I sharped my view and look out for uncommon things. I saw a optician which close the rolling gate of his store and ran to the exits. This was so strange for me. I grabed the hand of my girl and pulled her out of the mall. She was moan about my reaction but i ignored her and kept pulling. We parked our car in the underground car park before and i hurried up to leave the building. Shortly after i passed the gate i could see a red light in the back mirror. The underground car park had been closed, the gate that i passed was now locked and no one could drive out. I kicked the gas and drove away. While driving home i turned the radio on. There was found a big world war II bomb (in germany they found many of this each year) directly near by the mall while a construction site and the people have to evacuated. The mall management didnt want to make a mass panic, thats why they have not warned the customers so early. End of all, everything was good but i was so proud of me recognized the situation. i cannot image what happend if this was a terrorist attack.

Be always prepared and keep your eyes open!


...now my girl trust me ALWAYS if i had a bad feeling.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Glad it turned out good for everyone, Go with your instincts. At any time, any place, bad things can happen!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I had a situation like that one time. The wife and i were at the mall and she noticed a couple of long red hairs on my jacket... It escalated pretty quickly from there


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You dog you! just kidding. I take it she's not a redhead.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> You dog you! just kidding. I take it she's not a redhead.


Shes not a redhead.. but she is a scary as a WWII bomb


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Eisregen said:


> Hello,
> 
> today i want to show you how fast a situation can switch in a hazardous situation and how awareness is important for saving your life.
> 
> ...


Situational awareness is, and pardon my language, sexy.


----------



## preppergrant (Nov 6, 2017)

Good situational awareness!


----------

